# Need help with Yamaha RXA1050



## Ricolbe (Jun 21, 2016)

Hello,

I am obviously new to the Forum, and thanks for having me. I am having trouble working through all of the screen prompts and menus setting up my new Yamaha RXA1050 and using it to power a Yamaha AS301 Amp.

I recently installed 4 outside speakers for my patio and figured out the RXA1050 would not power them all, so I purchased the AS301 amp with the intention of using the receiver in Zone B on and using an optical toslink cable to connect to the amp. I am pretty sure I have all the physical connections set correctly, but I am getting no sound.

And yes, the speakers work. I have contacted Yamaha, and they just refer me back to the manual and various pages, which are a little confusing to this audio novice. Nothing to me in this on screen set up is very intuitive.

Thanks for any help,

Rick


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

How is that possible? I only see three optical ports on the back of that model (image in the User Manual) and all three are inputs. I see no audio outputs (aside from speaker connections).


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi Ricolbe and welcome to TSF :wave:

As Jime says above the optical connections are inputs only. From looking at the owners manual (link), the only outputs to external amplifiers are the 'Zone Out' and 'Pre Out' phono-sockets (See P. 13/162 on the above link).

If you want to use the AS301 amp as an 'enhancement' to your surround-sound, then use the 'Pre Out' sockets, otherwise use the 'Zone Out' to the amp. You'll need phono-to-phono leads, rather than the TOSLINK cable you're using now.


----------



## Ricolbe (Jun 21, 2016)

Yes, and is why I am asking for help. I finally received a reply from Yamaha Tech Support...

Hello Rick, 

You can connect the optical to Audio 2 optical at the back of the receiver. 

If you are bypassing the ARC function, please remember to turn off the ARC function on the receiver by turning HDMI CONTROL 'OFF' in the hdmi setup menu.


Let me know if you have any further questions

And guess what, it still does not work. :banghead:


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

That obviously won't work. As noted above, the optical ports are inputs, not outputs.

External Amp connectivity is covered on page 26 and uses the analog pre-outs referenced above be WereBo.


----------



## Ricolbe (Jun 21, 2016)

Yep.

Yamaha says the optical ports are input and output. Tried and they don't work. I am using RCA jacks now from the Zone B outputs. They kinda work, which means the sound level is very weak, even coming through an amp. I was hoping for better. 

The Zone2 setup is a big PITA (Pain in the a$$). there are at least 6 different screens to go through on the TV. You can use the remote to switch it, but it's IR and I have my units in an audio closet. What seems to work best, is to control it from the front using the panel buttons. 

Not the simple solution I was looking for. I guess I should have just bought a second receiver....Thanks guys. I will keep plugging.:whistling:


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

The output should be standard line level signal and untouched by the amp. 

Glad you are making progress.

Good luck.


----------

